
Ask HN: Where do I make these pretty code screenshots? - Vinnl
There was this website where you could paste a piece of code, select the language it was in, and optionally customise the looks, and then it would generate an image like this one: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cdn-images-1.medium.com&#x2F;max&#x2F;800&#x2F;1*mfd11vbzti63TdzIk7_ReQ.png<p>Does anyone know which website that was?<p>(I know that they&#x27;re terrible for actual code samples in terms of accessibility, but I&#x27;d like to use one for decorative purposes.)
======
ainiriand
[https://carbon.now.sh](https://carbon.now.sh)

~~~
ktpsns
Beautiful. I noticed the SVG output is however really large and crude.
Apparently it embeds HTML into SVG and then embeds the nice monospaced font
again as Base-64 into CSS. The result is a 1.6MB SVG file (compare to the 41kB
PNG) to display a few hundreds bytes of source code nicely.

------
ezekg
An an alternative to Carbon, MacOS supports window screenshots out of the box:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17089362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17089362)

~~~
yash1th
Wow. I didn’t know this until now. I always thought it’s used for just part of
the screen. Thank you!

~~~
wingerlang
In Mojave you can use CMD-SHIFT-5 as well which will give you a GUI with all
(?) options.

There is a way to capture the window shadowless as well I recall/

~~~
japhyr
I think holding the option key makes the capture shadowless.

------
wishinghand
If you’re using VS Code there’s an extension called PolaCode that can do
screenshots of your code, but without those MacOS dots on the upper left.

[https://github.com/octref/polacode/](https://github.com/octref/polacode/)

